# How long to wait to walk on tile?



## Pheasant89

Doing a tile floor with 18 x18 in. tiles using the Lash system . I am using 1/2 in . notched trowel. My question is how long do you guys wait to walk on tile using the thicker 1/2 in bed? I was done the floor at 4 pm. today. With the 1/4 in. or 3/8 I usally walk on the next morning with no problem. And there is air conditioning running at 76 degrees.
Thanks


----------



## Groutface

What is your sub?


----------



## angus242

Depends. What thinset? Was it mixed properly? (substrate)......


I guess you can step on it in the AM and then report back if it was too early :laughing:


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Seriously-- Under normal conditions, even using the heavier notched trowel, usually I'll go on it the next day to grout, and then stay off it for another day after that. Technically speaking, especially with the more modified thinsets, you're supposed to stay off it for 72 hours, (maybe while it's being.... oh nevermind.  ) but so long as you're not twisting and turning on it while grouting, you should be fine. You don't want to open it to normal traffic for a couple of days, and you DON'T want anyone rolling or carrying any kind of weight for a week (like a fridge, or gas stove-- things like that).


----------



## Pheasant89

Wonder board was the base. and Flexbond was the thinset.

thankyou


----------



## angus242

Id go with what Bill said. You can walk on it but thats about all Id do until it has cured for 24-36 hours.


----------

